# Air Hose + Safety Rope = Tripping Hazard (Here's a Solution)



## Safety_Guy (Dec 15, 2011)

Most roofers complain that the safety line along with the air hose increase the risk for a tripping hazards. Here is how one company came up with a solution to this problem. Take a look.

http://www.superanchor.com/maxXLinePneumatic.html

www.superanchor.com/pdfs/X-Line English Manaul.pdf

We have taken a ¼” air-hose and ran it up through the middle of a 12 strand lifeline so that you have your air-hose and lifeline integrated into one unit!*Roofers, Framers, and anyone else who utilizes a lifeline and an air-hose knows the inherent problems and dangers that this can pose.* Tripping hazards are virtually eliminated due to the integration of the air-hose inside of the lifeline.* Increased Safety & Productivity is realized with this special lifeline.

Lifeline rated for 11,800 lbs.
Available in either 50’ or 30’ lengths
¼” 250 PSI reinforced polyurethane tubing integrated into the lifeline
6’ air-hose lead from the spliced end of the lifeline, and a 4’ lead out of the tail of the lifeline
Comes with a “Super-Grab” rope grab device and aluminum auto-locking carabiner
¼” MP Brass fittings on each end
Package 3 ½ gallon black bucket with lid
English/Spanish Instruction Manual

Where to buy -http://www.fallsafetyusa.com/store/...Line-Combined-1-4-Air-Hose-and-Lifeline-.html

Where to buy -http://www.amazon.com/Super-Anchor-Safety-4071-Harness/dp/B002XWX4XS


----------



## Interloc (Apr 6, 2009)

How much? :whistling:


----------



## Safety_Guy (Dec 15, 2011)

Interloc said:


> How much? :whistling:


 A 30 foot line is like $199 and 50 footer is about $232
click the links below
http://www.fallsafetyusa.com/store/...Line-Combined-1-4-Air-Hose-and-Lifeline-.html

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B002XWX4XS/ref=redir_mdp_mobile/188-8620949-9387151


----------



## Excellent Roofing (Dec 30, 2011)

This is the system we use. In addition, we use their deluxe harness that has the tool bag built into the harness. It forces compliance on the roof. The installers have to wear their harness in order to have their tool belt on, and they have to be attached to the rope in order to be connected to their air hose. We also feel the money is a great investment into peace of mind for job site safety, and distinguishes our company from other roofing contractors in our area that are non-complient.


----------



## vtroofing (Sep 27, 2009)

They look slick. How does the sizes rate- I'm 6'6" and its difficult to find such a set up.


----------

